# Good place to buy glycine online?



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

Was hoping someone could point me in the right direction of where to shop for glycine watches online. I am interested in the airman gmt and combat sub with blue dial and orange bezel. Thanks in advance...cheers...


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Saltzman's Watches and Princeton Watches are both authorized dealers that can be found online. Of course you can always try sites like ebay or chrono24.

Evan Saltzman (ebsaltzman) is a forum member. His info is: [email protected]


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

Used to be able to get good deals through William Johnson's eBay store, and if you emailed him off-line, even a better discount. But apparently he's going out of business, only 2 Glycines last time I looked. I bought several Glycines from him, too bad... 

Not sure if Saltzman and/or Princeton's prices are better, but I'd guess not, they have bricks and mortar to support, where WJ was just a one-man show. But he was the authorized Glycine dealer. So, not sure where good sources are...although one bad thing about Glycine watches is their awful depreciation. 

You can usually find anything you want eventually in the WUS sales forum; I've purchased several Glycines there also at good deals.

BTW, I bought a watch from "martyns456" on eBay, he's in Lithuania but an authorized Glycine dealer. He has good prices also and I was a bit anxious about buying there, but super-fast service and a brand-new Glycine, no problems, so I can recommend him also.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes I have heard (though have no first hand experience) good things about martyns456 as well.


----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

OK cool. I had already seen his watches but felt a little iffy about him...good to know he is a good guy. Thanks for all the input...



omeglycine said:


> Yes I have heard (though have no first hand experience) good things about martyns456 as well.


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

Just came across this Glycine dealer: NEW GLYCINE AIRMAN 18 Pilot Watch 24 Hr GMT DIAL WITH BLUE DEGRADE DIAL | eBay


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

Econoline said:


> Just came across this Glycine dealer: NEW GLYCINE AIRMAN 18 Pilot Watch 24 Hr GMT DIAL WITH BLUE DEGRADE DIAL | eBay


 That's William Johnson, the authorized U.S. dealer I referred to in my post above. He used to have pages of Glycines for sale but is apparently getting out of the business.


----------



## watchgolfer (Feb 28, 2010)

Watchmann and Arizona Fine Time are AD's in the U.S. I bought mine at World Lux but they are no longer selling Glycine's don't know why. I think Glycine is shrinking their distribution network. Seems like they're not doing so well with the new owners. Maybe they are not sure which direction they will take the company in. Hopefully it won't disappear.


----------



## ebsaltzman (Nov 23, 2010)

I double checked with the distributor and World Lux is still an AD, and they are not shrinking distribution in the US. Sales have actually been pretty strong for them so they will not be going anywhere any time soon!



watchgolfer said:


> Watchmann and Arizona Fine Time are AD's in the U.S. I bought mine at World Lux but they are no longer selling Glycine's don't know why. I think Glycine is shrinking their distribution network. Seems like they're not doing so well with the new owners. Maybe they are not sure which direction they will take the company in. Hopefully it won't disappear.


----------



## robinsonj323 (Jan 26, 2011)

Does it matter if someone buys a watch from a US authorized dealer or an international AD? Are the warranties the same? I am in the US and want to make sure if I buy from an international AD that the warrenty will be honored in the US.

Also, I noticed some dealers offer the base 22 with a wooden box and some have a black box. Does this matter?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## alleged (Oct 10, 2010)

I just bought a watch from martyns456 last week. Excellent deal (accepted my offer) and shipped FedEx. Watch arrived less than a week later.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

|> Timedesign.de


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

|> Forgot to include, righttime .com


----------



## ebsaltzman (Nov 23, 2010)

The base 22 comes with a wooden box, so please be sure that you receive the correct box and papers. All AD's will have the correct box.


----------



## richie1 (Aug 26, 2008)

I also bought from martyns456 on ebay. I paid half the price that I would have in Sydney. Watch only took 6 days to arrive. I ordered a Combat, its perfect, brand new, original, with all papers and box. A great buy.


----------



## Stratoforte (Mar 26, 2012)

ebsaltzman said:


> The base 22 comes with a wooden box, so please be sure that you receive the correct box and papers. All AD's will have the correct box.


Not anymore, I wrote and asked this question Glycine, as I saw some black boxes, so from New Years all watches have the same black plastic boxes. Unless watch is received last year, so it still have wooden box. At least in Europe, maybe USA market is different about it. I guess it is cheaper to make plastic ones. Shame, I liked wooden ones very much. It had this "Feeling"


----------



## ebsaltzman (Nov 23, 2010)

Stratoforte said:


> Not anymore, I wrote and asked this question Glycine, as I saw some black boxes, so from New Years all watches have the same black plastic boxes. Unless watch is received last year, so it still have wooden box. At least in Europe, maybe USA market is different about it. I guess it is cheaper to make plastic ones. Shame, I liked wooden ones very much. It had this "Feeling"


I don't know about Europe, but I just double checked, and I just received an order of new product which has the wooden boxes. There is a plan to change the boxes in the future, but they will still be wooden, at least in the USA.


----------



## Stratoforte (Mar 26, 2012)

ebsaltzman said:


> I don't know about Europe, but I just double checked, and I just received an order of new product which has the wooden boxes. There is a plan to change the boxes in the future, but they will still be wooden, at least in the USA.


Lucky USA  So then they started from Europe, at least there they are black, non wooden boxes. I wonder why is it so? :roll:


----------

